# personal best flathead this evening



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I got lucky again, I landed my personal best flat, 55-lbs 48 inches.

I caught it on a bass head.


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Congrats....thats a hawg!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Grat's man, gotta admitt it's kinda sweet ya caught it on a basshead


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go Jack!!! Flatties were shut off tonight up here, 4 hrs and 1 Channel run, Mellon got blanked so you did good!
BTW, with all the big fish this year for you,I think I know how you hurt your back... 

Be sure to let us all know how that whopper taste, fried, grilled? or broiled? 

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Paylaker! Geesh, that should only count 1/2 since you got it from a pay pond.


----------



## chubbahead (Jan 24, 2008)

You are my hero!  seriously, no joke!!!


How did the shad man ever get talked into using a bass head? Run out of bait? Oh, and I know that bass was caught illegally!  Congrats flathunter!!!! You are the flatKING!!!!


I also can't help to think this must also must be good luck for the browns tomorrow, well, I guess today. We will win!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Phil, I could not get many shad, and used a bass as last resort..I guess flatheads will eat anything 

I love the browns, but I feel we will get killed!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, remember when we first fished together several years ago? You thought you were fishing with a profesional flathead fisherman.



You were RIGHT


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Good God Man!!:B what type of Bass? smallie? largemouth? white bass?


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Nice one Congrats!:B


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Dink, it was a smallie head


----------



## fishingfreak (Jul 24, 2008)

thats a hog.. nice one


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

The below tackle was used to land this fish.

reel-abu 6500 

rod- american spirit nite stik

line big game 20-lb test

hook -gamma 8/0 circle.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice.I'm glad someone else uses bass


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice fish. I catch them on largemouth heads...but none that big. Where did you get him at? GMR?


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

huge fish! i caught one a little smaller at the lmr this year also a pb. i use heads, bodies, tails of whatever fish i catch(except smallmouth) and it works. dont have it in me to cut up a smallie


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

holy crap jack!


thats all i got!


holy crap!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Congratz Jack. Get 4 or 5 more like that and we will have PA. whipped! (on the BOC)


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey guys we are having a contest on the boc, it's ohio vs penn...Qualifying fish is a 7-lb or more channel, or a 25-lb flat..we need your help as we are tied, contest ends dec 1st


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulations Jack!!

I knew those bass were good for something


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

And I'll say again...JEEZE US !!!!!!!!!! Flatbottle Jackson is really slaying the bigguns...nice going old buddy..... DA KING !!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I know I'm a little late in posting this Jackson. but DA KING !!! now has zoomtown and a good 'puter.....Say it aint so Joe.... DA KING is back... ..OH YEA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

